# Litter opinions



## Jburt (Jun 9, 2013)

Okay anyone who has read any of my previous post's about a litter disregard them and PM me for details if interested. That being said, I am most likely going to go with a litter from Clearcreek Vom Baurnhof of: Genni vom Windy Ridge x Andy vom Vogelbergblick. My goals are to do some advanced obedience as well as protection work. I know both bloodlines are of good health, and I have seen the sire do some impressive schutzhund work. Does anyone recognize the dames bloodline? Again any input is appreciated!


Our Dogs - Puppies


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm nowhere qualified to comment on bloodlines but here's the mating outcome:

Line-breeding for the progency of Andy vom Vogelbergblick and Genni vom Windy Ridge

You can always PM a breeder like Cliff, Carmen, Chris, or Lee for more information


----------



## Jburt (Jun 9, 2013)

Awesome thanks for the info.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am not a fan of Troll vom haus Milinda. The dogs I have seen work (and there have been a several) are too sporty for me, but mostly they have always seemed detached from their handlers. They work for the reward and not because of a relationship with their people. I do like the Fasanerie dogs (Chico is back there). They bring in some alternative lines to the WGWL. Hopefully Cliff will jump in and give input on the Czech lines.

Now, this is personal opinion, but I don't care for the sire line of Andy. I know others do. Mostly based on hear-say and some personal experience.


----------



## Jburt (Jun 9, 2013)

lhczth said:


> I am not a fan of Troll vom haus Milinda. The dogs I have seen work (and there have been a several) are too sporty for me, but mostly they have always seemed detached from their handlers. They work for the reward and not because of a relationship with their people. I do like the Fasanerie dogs (Chico is back there). They bring in some alternative lines to the WGWL. Hopefully Cliff will jump in and give input on the Czech lines.
> 
> Now, this is personal opinion, but I don't care for the sire line of Andy. I know others do. Mostly based on hear-say and some personal experience.




Thanks for the input. Do you believe being detached from the handler is genetics or is that based on the bond the handler makes with their dog/puppy?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have seen it too many times with different handlers to believe it is a bad bond with the handler.


----------



## Jburt (Jun 9, 2013)

lhczth said:


> I have seen it too many times with different handlers to believe it is a bad bond with the handler.



Good to know. Thank you


----------

